# عشر معشار



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سمعت اليوم عبارة لم أسمعها منذ فترة وهي «عشر معشار» أودّ أن أسألكم لو أنّ معناها الدقيق عشر العشر أم أنّه قد يحمل القليل بشكل عام (فيكون الأولى تفادي استعمالها في المجالات العلمية بناء على ذلك) وإذا يوجد بديلاً لها وإذا توجد عبارات مشابها تدلّ على (واحد على مئة، واحد على ألف، إلخ) وشكراً​


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سمعت اليوم عبارة لم أسمعها منذ فترة وهي «عشر معشار» أودّ أن أسألكم لو أنّ معناها الدقيق عشر العشر أم أنّه قد يحمل القليل بشكل عام (فيكون الأولى تفادي استعمالها في المجالات العلمية بناء على ذلك) وإذا يوجد بديلاً لها وإذا توجد عبارات مشابها تدلّ على (واحد على مئة، واحد على ألف، إلخ) وشكراً​


بالتأكيد معناها الحرفي هو واحد في المئة، ولكن هذا لا يمنع من استخدامها كناية عن النسبة القليلة جداً، وهذا شائع في الإنجليزية أيضاً، لذلك عندما يقول الناس مثلاً تسعين في المائة من الناس فيهم كذا وكذا، أو ثلاثة أرباع الناس يفعلون كذا وكذا يكون ذلك على سبيل المبالغة وليس المقصود تسعين في المائة أو ثلاثة أرباع بشكل حرفي.

ونعم توجد عبارات مشابهة تجدها في كتب الفقه مثل ربع العشر (في الزكاة) ونصف العشر (في زكاة الحبوب) وتعنيان اثنين ونصف في المئة وخمسة في المئة 
على التوالي.  لكن هذه تعابير قديمة* ولا ينبغي استخدامها في الكتابة عن العلوم الحديثة وإلا سيبدو الأمر غريباً وربما مضحكاً.

* archaic, obsolete​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا لردّك الوافي​


----------

